# no bowel movement after surgery



## JillR51 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi, my guy had 2 teeth extracted on Wed at lunch. It is now Saturday and although he is urination as normal. He hasn't had a bowel movement as of yet. i can imagine he isnt that comfortable. I have tonic lax which he hates. I could try and shove some in his mouth.... any other suggestions? is this normal after surgery??? if i give him some tonic lax... how long will it take before a movement?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Has he been eating well since the surgery? Since he was fasted before surgery, he may have been cleaned out. If he hasn't been eating well, it may take a bit for him to 'fill back up'. 

Not sure what this tonic is that you have, but a dose of hairball remedy can help get things moving...and most cats like it. I'd start with that....


----------



## JillR51 (Aug 29, 2008)

He has been eating well and all the mashed up food i have given him as well as all water .. he is eating ... 
he urinates as normal but hasnt had a movement yet. i called the vet this morning at 8am and they said to give him the cat laxitive/hair ball remedy which i did shortly after. she said it should work within hours but if in 4 hrs by noon he still has not gone, then i should call back and bring him in. ..


----------

